
Pressflip Is A Belly Flop - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/19/pressflip-is-a-belly-flop/
======
jfarmer
_shrug_

It doesn't mean Uncov wasn't on the mark (most of the time). Maybe Ted should
bite the bullet and give self-review of Persai/Pressflip/whatever, Uncov-
style.

------
kenshi
Sounds more like Techcrunch are exacting their 'revenge' for Uncov and giving
these guys a kicking as they launch. Couldn't have seen that one coming...

I've used pressflip.com a little bit, but I think their (and any other search
engine's) problems are going to be:

1\. Competing with the default Google search box/tool bar in a lot of people's
browsers. When I want to search for something, I instinctively go to the handy
toolbar, not pick a search engine bookmark or URL.

2\. Offer search results that are easily distinguishable as better than
Google's by some criteria.

